# Kody poo not well



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all,
Kody is now 71/2 months old and weighs 11.6 kgs. He's quite a big puppy,yesterday he began having diarrhoea which has continued going from a dark greeeny to a mustard colour. Also this morning he's been sick with undigested food from last night. He seems fine in hhimself otherwise but I know they can change in a heartbeat so as soon as vet opens going to take him. About 4 week ago he went right off his puppy food and wouldn't eat it for anything tried all the usual putting abit of gravy on it Ect but no. So I bought him some bakers semi moist food only thing was it is an adult food also got him some small tins of butchers and cesar. He eats it no probs and his tummy has been fine also his toilets. But am panicking now in case i have caused this problem Help what do you think ??? Also am having him neutered on July 4th so need him back in good health 
Joyce n kody poo xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope Kody gets well quickly.


----------

